
US Customs Officer Harasses Defense One Journalist at Dulles Airport - nwrk
https://www.defenseone.com/threats/2019/10/us-customs-officer-harasses-defense-one-journalist-dulles/160380/
======
jeffk_teh_haxor
[https://www.propublica.org/article/secret-border-patrol-
face...](https://www.propublica.org/article/secret-border-patrol-facebook-
group-agents-joke-about-migrant-deaths-post-sexist-memes)

------
eatbitseveryday
What is it their business to know what people do for a living? Why would CBP
risk such PR problems especially talking with a journalist? Why are we
harassing our own people?

~~~
mikelyons
Ideology leads to fundamentalism leads to violence, and the violence becomes
beautified in the ideological mind.

